# Are GZK and Precise flat rubber the same or similar? (UK user)



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am in the UK. I see that GZK China will ship direct to UK but have not found a similar offer for Precise.

I don't know who makes what.

Any advice on getting good Chinese flat rubber direct into the UK would be much appreciated.

I am only talking about small orders here - a 200 x 15 cm roll would last me a long time.

Mike


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

https://www.everythingsling.co.uk

GZK seller in UK


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> https://www.everythingsling.co.uk
> 
> GZK seller in UK


Thanks very much!

Mike


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

mike160304 said:


> I am in the UK. I see that GZK China will ship direct to UK but have not found a similar offer for Precise.
> 
> I don't know who makes what.
> 
> ...


Next month I will ship directly from Spain to whole Europe to sell any brands except gzk.
You can forget about possility of custom extra charge.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the UK. I see that GZK China will ship direct to UK but have not found a similar offer for Precise.
> ...


Thank you, I have made a note of that.

Mike


----------

